# Any Bass-heavy Hip-Hop producers in here (Let's talk production!)



## KyliaWoof (Apr 7, 2015)

Really been digging that new Ivy Lab sound. That bassy hip-hop tinged vibe.  (like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUce6jDVXYg)

Trying to get some neat sounding stuff like that but don't know where to start.  Mainly looking for some cool tribal percussion packs with weird drums and nifty little bleeps and boops to toss in there to make the tune proper.

Anyways let's talk production! 

I use: 
Ableton Live 9 Suite
Massive
Z3Ta +2
and a whole bunch of other wonky synths i'm too fat and lazy to post

Also if anyone has any need for dnb production advice, I'd be glad to assist! C:


----------



## FoxTrotz (Apr 24, 2015)

Hiya!
Fellow Ableton Live user!!
I also use Massive.
I had Z3Ta +2, but it wasnt work so much for me. 
I use a few other synths and in-built synths too. 
I have a good collection of presets for Massive for Deep House, Drumstep and Dubstep.
I am also looking for help with DnB and Dubstep production. Even with House/Deep Tech would be nice too. 
I'm just a newb xD


----------

